

Secret Service agent who stole $820K from Silk Road pleads guilty - harsh1618
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/06/secret-service-agent-who-stole-820k-from-silk-road-pleads-guilty/

======
bediger4000
Yeah, and that's only the first of two Feds that _allegedly_ stole from Silk
Road during the investigation. Carl Force of the DEA is also under indictment.

How did this not screw up Ulbricht's trial, especially since the prosecution
didn't notify the defense until very close to trial date? Looks to me like the
fix was in on Ulbricht's trial. Will the judge for Bridges and/or Force be as
"tough on crime" as Ulbricht's Judge Forrest was? She didn't seem to give the
defense a break, and gave a really harsh sentence. How much probation will
Bridges and Force get?

After that, it isn't clear if Force and Bridges knew that other was engaging
in hanky-panky. Also, how often does this sort of thing happen? That is,
during a complicated investigation, how often does a DEA or Secret Service
agent profit from the investigation?

